

H.R. 1981 - Protecting Children From Internet Pornographers Act - cobrausn
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/D?c112:1:./temp/~c112MGljGa::

======
bgentry
SEC. 4. RETENTION OF CERTAIN RECORDS BY ELECTRONIC COMMUNICATION SERVICE
PROVIDERS.

(a) In General- Section 2703 of title 18, United States Code, is amended by
adding at the end the following:

`(h) Retention of Certain Records- A provider of an electronic communication
service or remote computing service shall retain for a period of at least 18
months the temporarily assigned network addresses the service assigns to each
account, unless that address is transmitted by radio communication (as defined
in section 3 of the Communications Act of 1934).'.

(b) Sense of Congress- It is the sense of Congress that records retained
pursuant to section 2703(h) of title 18, United States Code, should be stored
securely to protect customer privacy and prevent against breaches of the
records.

------
cobrausn
Apologies about the URL - I just realized it is a temporary search result.

Here is a more permanent link:
<http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=h112-1981>

------
samstave
We should pass the 'Protect Everyone from Nefarious Internet Sites' act.

